# Can't forget!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

With all the stuff going on with Den, I still can't forget it's

Dewey's Birthday!!!! 
He's four rotten years old!!!! 

Love you sweetie!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU LITTLE RASCAL!:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer: Happy Birthday, sweet buddy! :cheer:

Lisi & Kitzi are hoping you will cook up some trouble for your "4 Rotten Year" birthday & that they will be invited! :HistericalSmiley: Lisi could probably help you! :smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY 4TH BIRTHDAY, DEWEY:cheer:
Hope you have a wonderful fun (well maybe not your kind of fun) birthday, cutie pie. You look so adorable (and innocent)in that photo. :wub:

Deb - how is Den doing? Sending love and hugs to you both.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday sweetie. Tell mommy she is not allowed to get mad on your birthday, so you can do whatever you want today.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer:HAPPY 4TH BIRTHDAY, DEWEY:cheer:
> Hope you have a wonderful fun (well maybe not your kind of fun) birthday, cutie pie. You look so adorable (and innocent)in that photo. :wub:
> 
> Deb - how is Den doing? Sending love and hugs to you both.


Den is doing fabulous!! He has two more weeks of treatment and a few weeks of healing and then surgery. 
God is Good!! He has had only minimal side effects from the radiation/chemo. No nausea or vomiting, not much pain from the radiation , no hair loss. 
He actually can eat about anything that he wants without food getting stuck. 
He seems to have more energy as well. 
I'm praying that the surgery goes well(I read about it and I shouldn't have) and that his recovery is as should be. 
We really REALLY appreciate everyone's prayers, as I know that God hears them and has helped Den with all of this!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Happy birthday sweetie. Tell mommy she is not allowed to get mad on your birthday, so you can do whatever you want today.


Oh Walter he's already been in trouble early this morning. He was growling and going after Hardy when I tried to pick Hardy up to comb him. 
He also wouldn't come in from the deck with the others when we went in. I had to zig and zag to pick him up to bring him inside.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Den is doing fabulous!! He has two more weeks of treatment and a few weeks of healing and then surgery.
> God is Good!! He has had only minimal side effects from the radiation/chemo. No nausea or vomiting, not much pain from the radiation , no hair loss.
> He actually can eat about anything that he wants without food getting stuck.
> He seems to have more energy as well.
> ...


This what the fluffs do when Den comes home from his treatments. Dewey sits beside the chair and doesn't leave his side. It's as if they can sense that he's not feeling well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> This what the fluffs do when Den comes home from his treatments. Dewey sits beside the chair and doesn't leave his side. It's as if they can sense that he's not feeling well.


That's great news! So good to hear! They do sense not feeling well! I had a virus last week and mine were so worried!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing little Dewey a very Happy Fourth Birthday!!! And how could such an adorable, sweet little Dewey be of any trouble at all??? Just could not be and he is such a little imp!! And what an expression on his face!! Too cute for words.

So happy to hear that Den is doing so well with his treatments and I am sure that he will (as well of the rest of your family) be glad when this is all behind him!! Keeping Den in my thoughts and prayers will he continues to recuperate from his surgery as well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

_:cheer:Happy 4th Birthday Dewey!:cheer:_


You look so adorable! Enjoy your birthday and try not to get into too much trouble, sweetie pie. :wub::wub:

Debbie, I miss seeing you more on SM ... but, wonderful news reading that Den is doing so well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday handsome little:wub: DEWEY:wub:


Deborah I have been praying for you and for Den, I love you dear friend :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Deb, I was just thinking of you this morning, and wondering how your husband is doing. I am so glad to hear he is tolerating the treatment okay. I think of you guys often! :grouphug:

Happy Birthday Dewey! Now that you are four, maybe it is time to slow down a little, leave all that trouble-making behind, and be a good boy! 
Have a wonderful day!
:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Dewey! 

Deb, I have you and your family in my prayers!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday little man!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy, Happy, Birthday. Dewey!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Den is doing fabulous!! He has two more weeks of treatment and a few weeks of healing and then surgery.
> God is Good!! He has had only minimal side effects from the radiation/chemo. No nausea or vomiting, not much pain from the radiation , no hair loss.
> He actually can eat about anything that he wants without food getting stuck.
> He seems to have more energy as well.
> ...


Wonderful news and a special celebration for everyone!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy 4th-hope Dewey had a special day!

I hope Den is doing okay under the circumstances and that you are too


Xoxoxo
Kim


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dewey! are you really such a little devil that Mom says? LOL :wub::wub::wub:

Deb I'm really happy to hear that Den is going so well! that's wonderful!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful Dewey!
arty:arty:
:celebrate - firewor


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dewey. We hope you had an extra special day. (Don't listen to what anyone says. You're too cute to get in any kind of trouble.)


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dewey. Hope your day is full of treats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Happy Bday Dewey!!! Cute as evere!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I am so glad Den is doing so well!!

Now for you :smtease:Mommy, Dewey is a sweet boy who is just misunderstood.::wub: Bless his little heart.....He is probably always hiding so he doesnt get blamed for something those brown doggies did. :hiding::shy:'t If I could reach your edit button, I would delete the word "rotten."  

Happy Birthday dear, sweet Dewey!!:innocent::sub: We dont think you are rotten for one minute!!:innocent::wub::wub2::cloud9:

Love,
Carley Rose


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy birthday sweet, handsome Dewey! Hope you have a fun day! :chili:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy late Birthday Dewey. We were in Frederick MD for three days and Belle and Petey were in the kennel. Its a place called Lucky Bones and is off Diley Road. Belle and Petey are tired from barking for three days. Again Happy Birthday sweet little boy.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

*Happy Birthday naughty, but OH SO Adorable Dewey!!!* Glad your hubby is doing well with treatment, keep us posted!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Belated happy birthday!!! :heart::Sooo cute:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday, Dewey!!! Sorry I missed your birthday.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy belated birthday Dewey. We all hope you had a great day!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

How could something that small get so rotten in just 4 years?? It doesn't take long at all!!Happy 4th birthday Dewey..At least give Mommie a break today..


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

HAPPY 4TH BIRTHDAY DEWEY!!!:wub:B):wub:


----------

